# TVS Gold keyboard key not working



## vanpr7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey guys, I spilled water over my tvs gold keyboard by mistake today and then took out all the keycaps in order to dry it. By mistake I took out the spacebar completely. I somehow managed to get it back in place but when I plugged it back in all the keys are working perfectly except the spacebar key. The click sound that I get from all other keys is also not audible from the spacebar anymore .
I researched online that it was possible to replace cherry mx blue keys but I couldn't find anywhere exactly how to and if it's even possible for this keyboard.  
Can someone please help me out n tell me if it's possible to replace that one key with a new one or exchange it with some other key which I use very less from my keyboard as I don't feel like shelling out money to buy a new one just because of the one key. Also if not on my own, if it's possible to get it repaired in nehru place, delhi or not. 
Thanks in advance..  Please reply asap.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 7, 2014)

Usually there is a lock mechanism underneath the keys. And in case of a spacebar there maybe two such locks. Are you sure you placed them as it should?
Try again, might be that lock isn't correct.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2014)

Lock?? Dont you mean keys??


----------



## vanpr7 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry guys but my space started working on its own in a couple of days.. and yeah i had placed them right. must have been due to the water.


----------

